# Dry Ice



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

Just FYI. Safeway's here in Maryland carry Dry Ice. I just bought some today to play with at $1.09 a lb. Compared to $1.75 a lb at the two ice stores I called.

David


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

is Safeways a grocery store?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

NickG said:


> is Safeways a grocery store?


Yep. "Safeway" is a grocery store chain.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 can get his from the lab he works at. It only costs him 40 hours or more a week in labor


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 can get his from the lab he works at. It only costs him 40 hours or more a week in labor


40 hours labor or $1.09 a lb .... This might be a case for buying. :jol: LOL

David


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

No dry ice for me this year, nobody around me carries it and when I asked if they could order it in for me I was told no because of lability issues. Oh well, at least some of you are able to get some


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

I think the dangers are overrated. I only fell asleep twice driving it home and the Dr says the frostbite on my fingers isnt that bad. I should only lose a finger or two that I can use as additional props :jol:

David


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

SeaHoCaptain said:


> I think the dangers are overrated. I only fell asleep twice driving it home and the Dr says the frostbite on my fingers isnt that bad. I should only lose a finger or two that I can use as additional props :jol:
> 
> David


Yeah, but what about your tongue? :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dry ice + wet tongue = recipe for disaster


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> dry ice + wet tongue = recipe for disaster


Tastes like victory!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

We have dry ice in many of the local Wal marts. I havent used it in years though. I have so many things I need to build chiller, fan unit to push fog this and that so on and so on.


----------



## SilentScream (Oct 13, 2009)

Our local Publix carries it in large or small quantities as well. Great fun to throw in public toilets!!

Er....I mean.... thats what I've been told. By other less mature individuals.


----------

